# Question about brakes



## ResslerKeen (Oct 20, 2019)

Hey guys. Just started happening. Normally I wouldn't question this if my brake light was on. Although on my 2014 audi a4, I'm getting a bit of a weird squeeking sound coming from the rear passenger rotor. When I apply the brake hard it sound a louder with a metal on metal sound?

On any older car I would change the brake pads and it would fix it, but the audi tech said the brake light would come on if the pads are below a certain thickness. I'm taking my car into the shop ASAP.

Aproximately how much am I looking at to do brakes and rotors? ... and would one specific brake pad wear unevenly?reverse phone lookupnba reddit pcpartpicker


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

First of all, I’m gonna assume you’re a Blacklist fan. I’m a huge fan of the show as well. 

So the brakes have a wear sensor. Once you get to a certain level it breaks the circuit. That triggers the brake light message on the dash. 

You could do the brakes yourself. You might need a special tool to move the rear brake piston inwards to accept the new pad. Hard to tell until you get the wheels off and the caliper off. 

Cost, if you take it to the dealership you’re gonna taken to the bank. Hopefully you have a reputable German car shop near you. Look up how much the rotors and pads would be for your 2014 Audi. It all depends what you’re doing with the car. Daily driver? The labor cost is always tricky. I’m sure a German car shop will be much cheaper than a dealership. 

Best of luck.


----------

